# CF-18 NCM co-pilot?



## ken.w2402 (10 Oct 2012)

During my recent visit to the Aviation Museum in Ottawa, the CF-18 on display there caught my particular attention and fed my curiosity...

If I recall correctly, the names of the pilot and co-pilot/ACSO were indicated on the port side just below the cockpit: LCol Gordon Zans & CWO Ronald Kasvan (sp?).

An NCM as ACSO? Is this common practice?

Thanks!


----------



## dapaterson (10 Oct 2012)

Likely the name of the squadron commander and squadron chief warrant officer.


----------



## dimsum (10 Oct 2012)

ACSOs are always officers, not NCMs.  In addition, our CF-18s don't have ACSOs onboard.

As dapaterson said, with the ranks involved, likely the CO and Sqn CWO.


----------



## smale436 (10 Oct 2012)

I work on CF-18s. There is only one position on them. Pilot. As the majority of them only have one seat. The dual models are for training new pilots on the jet, upgrading for pilots who haven't flown after a ground job, x-country trips. Our colour plane has the CO and CWO names painted on each side. The remainder of the planes have names of the remaining pilots at the squadron. For the most part, all jets have a deserving technician's name painted on the right when they receive Cougar/Alouette of the month or whatever. Many cadets ask while going through tours at the hangar if the pilot flies the jet with his name. If he does, it's just coincidence that he signed out that one and that it happened to be available that day. There are some guys here who have never flown the plane with their name on it.


----------



## Canadian.Trucker (11 Oct 2012)

CDNAIRFORCE said:
			
		

> I work on CF-18s. There is only one position on them. Pilot. As the majority of them only have one seat. The dual models are for training new pilots on the jet, upgrading for pilots who haven't flown after a ground job, x-country trips. Our colour plane has the CO and CWO names painted on each side. The remainder of the planes have names of the remaining pilots at the squadron. For the most part, all jets have a deserving technician's name painted on the right when they receive Cougar/Alouette of the month or whatever. Many cadets ask while going through tours at the hangar if the pilot flies the jet with his name. If he does, it's just coincidence that he signed out that one and that it happened to be available that day. There are some guys here who have never flown the plane with their name on it.


Interesting.  I'm assuming this is due to rotation of planes on standby, maintenance routines etc. as well as our limited fleet that would cause a pilot to not fly the plane that has their name on it?  If this is the case why put a pilots name on the plane?  I'm not familiar with the background of putting a pilots name on the outside of the cockpit but I always assumed it was to identify who was flying or "owned" that particular plane.


----------



## ken.w2402 (11 Oct 2012)

Thanks for the clarifications. The plane at the museum is a twin-seater CF188B, hence my erroneous assumption that the names were those of the pilot and ACSO.


----------



## Zoomie (11 Oct 2012)

Putting a pilot/crew chief name on a jet is something born out of tradition.  Unlike "Top Gun", when you strap on a jet, you get the next one available...


----------



## GAP (11 Oct 2012)

Zoomie said:
			
		

> Putting a pilot/crew chief name on a jet is something born out of tradition.  Unlike "Top Gun", when you strap on a jet, you get the next one available...



As like in getting into someone else's car and driving it, even though it the same model, there are differences, but the same basic standards.....is getting into different jets each time have this slight adjustment process also?....


----------



## SupersonicMax (11 Oct 2012)

GAP said:
			
		

> As like in getting into someone else's car and driving it, even though it the same model, there are differences, but the same basic standards.....is getting into different jets each time have this slight adjustment process also?....



Not really...


----------



## dapaterson (11 Oct 2012)

GAP said:
			
		

> As like in getting into someone else's car and driving it, even though it the same model, there are differences, but the same basic standards.....is getting into different jets each time have this slight adjustment process also?....



Assuming both are current with their upgrades, there should be no real adjustment.


----------



## Kirkhill (11 Oct 2012)

Sounds like me at the Hertz counter -  grab the next available set of keys.

Hmmm  >  Evil Good Idea Fairy hovering in the wings.


----------



## Bzzliteyr (11 Oct 2012)

Same goes for most Armour vehicles.  You're "supposed" to have a CFR assigned to you but it's more the position than the vehicle that matters.


----------



## SupersonicMax (11 Oct 2012)

Sorry for the hasty previous reply, I was in a bit of a rush.  

Every airplane behave pretty much the same.  Some have some "gremlins" associated with them that others don't have (some aircraft seem to always have radar issues or flight control issues) but overall, they handle the same.  They are not maintained like a car (a lot of components are swaped between aircraft), so it is not like a car!


----------

